

MPAA Emails Reveal Plan to Run Anti-Google Smear Campaign via Today Show and WSJ - randomname2
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150724/15501631756/smoking-gun-mpaa-emails-reveal-plan-to-run-anti-google-smear-campaign-via-today-show-wsj.shtml

======
wcummings
>you want NewsCorp to develop and place an editorial in the WSJ emphasizing
that Google's stock will lose value in the face of a sustained attack by AGs
and noting some of the possible causes of action we have developed.

This sounds super illegal.

